# What's your choice of Beer/Wine/Liqour after a hard day in the yard?



## Tex86

Mine is a nice cold Modello with a good Cuban cigar (Romeo y Julietas).

What are you partial too?


----------



## palms

When the wallet is loose, I'm with Ron:


----------



## Togo

Sam Adams here. I usually have at least one variety pack in the fridge at all times. There is also always wine in the house, both red and white. Usually either Pinot Grigio or Chianti.


----------



## Tex86

Togo said:


> Sam Adams here. I usually have at least one variety pack in the fridge at all times. There is also always wine in the house, both red and white. Usually either Pinot Grigio or Chianti.


Nice. My wife is a huge Pino Grigio from a winery called Grape Creek Vineyards so it's always stocked. Sam Adams is an excellent choice.


----------



## Togo

It's funny because the wife and I really only started getting into wine a couple of years ago but since then it's become more of the drink of choice. Idk if it's just my taste had changed between 25 to 30 or what but being that we do live on Long Island we do have a lot of wineries locally to visit, which is GREAT!


----------



## Mightyquinn

I usually go with a beer as I'm not a fan of Wine or Liquor. Right now I have some Sam Adams Summer Ale and Boulevard Wheat Unfiltered beer.


----------



## Tex86

Very nice!


----------



## g-man

Cuba libre - diet Coke with Don Q (white rum)


----------



## mrigney

After a hot day in the yard, I'm an IPA guy. Ballast Point Sculpin, Cigar City Jai Alai, Founders All Day IPA if I'm looking for something a little lighter. They're are plenty more I love, but those are the standbys that I know I can depend on.


----------



## Tex86

mrigney said:


> After a hot day in the yard, I'm an IPA guy. Ballast Point Sculpin, Cigar City Jai Alai, Founders All Day IPA if I'm looking for something a little lighter. They're are plenty more I love, but those are the standbys that I know I can depend on.


Very nice. I recently began drinking IPA's. I tried a single Sierra Nevada's torpedo extra. Wasnt too shaby.


----------



## j4c11

I normally stock Heineken, sometimes Stella Artois. Can't beat a cold one after mowing in 95 degree weather.


----------



## Sidney

I used to have Crown and diet coke waiting for me. But when it's so hot outside, it just didn't cool me off. So I switched to just water because my youngest son who is 7 now, would bring me a glass of water while I was outside all the time. Out of the 5 people in the house, all considerably older than him, he was the only one who thought, "Geez, dad might need some water right about now" But now, I just grab a cold Dos Equis! Kill the first bottle within 30 seconds and then reach for the next while sitting in the garage trying to cool off.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Big craft beer drinker here. Usually something from Southern Tier, Founders or Bells. Cant beat a good bourbon either.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Sidney said:


> my youngest son who is 7 now, would bring me a glass of water while I was outside all the time. Out of the 5 people in the house, all considerably older than him, he was the only one who thought, "Geez, dad might need some water right about now"


Sounds like you raised him right! Good going son!

I prefer a nice cold Yuengling. I haven't found an IPA that I like. Perhaps that means that I need to sample more, but I have to be careful with my intake of alcohol. It doesn't jive well with some of the meds that I take every now and then.


----------



## Sidney

Colonel K0rn said:


> I have to be careful with my intake of alcohol. It doesn't jive well with some of the meds that I take every now and then.


I had some blood work done the other day and my GGT level (liver)is way out of range. It should be between 9 - 64. Mine was at 300. So for the past 3 weeks, I have cut my alcohol intake down from 7 days a week to 2 days. I'm gonna try to make it 1 day starting this week.


----------



## Tex86

Sidney said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be careful with my intake of alcohol. It doesn't jive well with some of the meds that I take every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some blood work done the other day and my GGT level (liver)is way out of range. It should be between 9 - 64. Mine was at 300. So for the past 3 weeks, I have cut my alcohol intake down from 7 days a week to 2 days. I'm gonna try to make it 1 day starting this week.
Click to expand...

Wow. Prayers are with you man. That's serious


----------



## Sidney

The bad thing about not drinking during the week is that I can't ever go to sleep. I'm never tired enough to go to sleep.


----------



## social port

Sidney said:


> The bad thing about not drinking during the week is that I can't ever go to sleep. I'm never tired enough to go to sleep.


Copy and paste of a resource for improving sleep hygiene. This is sound, if general, information.

sleeping advice

sleep only as much as you need to feel refreshed during the following day: Restricting your time in bed helps to consolidate and deepen your sleep. Routinely spending an excessively long time in bed leads to fragmented and shallow sleep. Get up at your regular time the next day, no matter how little you slept.

get up at the same time each day, seven days a week: A regular wake time in the morning leads to regular times of sleep onset, and helps to set your "biological clock."

exercise regularly: Exercise makes it easier to initiate sleep and it helps to deepen sleep. Try not to exercise within 3 hours of bedtime, unless you know this doesn't matter for you.

make sure your bedroom is comfortable and free from disturbing light & noise: A comfortable, noise-free sleep environment will reduce the likelihood that you will wake up during the night. Noise that does not awaken you may also disturb the quality of your sleep. Carpeting, insulated curtains, and closing the door may help. Background white noise may block out other potentially disturbing noises.

make sure your bedroom is at a comfortable temperature during the night: Excessively warm or cold sleep environments may disturb sleep.

eat regular meals & do not go to bed hungry: Hunger may disturb sleep. A slight snack at bedtime (especially carbohydrates) may help sleep, but avoid greasy or "heavy" foods.

avoid excessive liquids in the evening: Reducing liquid intake will minimize the need for nighttime trips to the bathroom.

cut down on all caffeine products: Caffeinated beverages and foods (coffee, tea, cola, chocolate) can cause difficulty falling asleep, awakenings during the night, and shallow sleep. Even caffeine early in the day can disrupt nighttime sleep for some people.

avoid alcohol, especially in the evening: Although alcohol helps tense people to fall asleep more easily, it causes awakenings later in the night.

smoking may disturb sleep: Nicotine is a stimulant. Try not to smoke during the night when you have trouble sleeping.

don't take your problems to bed: Plan some time earlier in the evening for working on your problems or planning the next day's activities. Worrying may interfere with initiating sleep and produce shallow sleep.

train yourself to use the bedroom only for sleeping & sexual activity: This will help condition your brain to see bed as a place for sleeping. Do not watch TV, or eat in bed.

do not try to fall asleep: This only makes the problem worse. Instead, turn on the light, leave the bedroom, and do something different such as reading a book. Don't engage in stimulating activity. Return to bed only when you are sleepy.

put the clock under the bed or turn it so that you can't see it: Clock watching may lead to frustration, anger and worry, which interfere with sleep.

avoid naps: Staying awake during the day helps you to fall asleep at night.

Perlis ML, Youngstead S. The diagnosis of primary insomnia & treatment alternatives. Compr Ther 2000;26:298-306


----------



## social port

I have several beers that I really enjoy, but at the end of a day of hard yard work it is difficult to beat Foster's lager.


----------



## Tex86

Sidney said:


> The bad thing about not drinking during the week is that I can't ever go to sleep. I'm never tired enough to go to sleep.


To elaborate on Socials information, have you tried to take something natural like Melatonin?


----------



## Sidney

I haven't tried anything. I should be in the bed early tonight. For some reason, I am tired this evening.

Sorry didn't mean to hi-jack the thread. We don't need to talk about this anymore.


----------



## FRD135i

Back on track,

Arrogant Bastard, Who You Callin' Wussie Pilsner.


----------



## FATC1TY

Huge craft fan, even trade beers and have beer memberships thoughout the country.

Generally roll wth the seasons, but atleast 4 times a week I'm around a fire be it my BGE grills or our fire pits.

Right now it's been quite a bit of Creature Comforts Tropicalia IPA and some stouts in the later evening like FBS, KBS or some fruited meads!


----------



## TulsaFan

Let me derail the sophistication of this thread by stating that my choice of beer after/DURING a day in the yard is Miller Lite.


----------



## mmacejko

+1 on the miller lite but I can't get enough of Tito's vodka and tonic with a lime wedge. Probably a problem I have but I feel the vodka tonic doesn't "weigh me down" like beer does...


----------



## cclaeys

I dont bother with timing, I start when the work starts, coors light, the default choice. In the summer I like the hefe or the witbeers, not the fancy ones, blue moon or shock top. Yard work is the salsa to chips - beer makes it better.


----------



## Stegs

1. shiner bock
2. labatt blue
3. Rolling rock
4. Sam Adams boston

Not a big fan of craft beers. Cant justify 12 dollars for a 6 pack. I like to keep it simple and cheap....but not cheap like bud light or natural ice crap...lol


----------



## Wes

I absolutely love Micheladas during and after yard work. That said, I'm really picky - the ones in the can are gross - it has to be freshly made. I could probably drink a gallon of these on a hot day.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Now that we are getting into the heat of the year I thought it'd be interesting to revive this topic. I like to start with a shot of Crown Royal Apple and then fire up the grill and sip on Michelob Ultra Pure Gold. It's a surprisingly smooth beer with only 2.5 carbs. I always have to wait till the work is done or else I give up and just start drinking.


----------



## Jacob_S

Craft ipa's I try to drink as much local and small little guy brews as possible.


----------



## erad213

Few options for me in the heat of the south...
Beer:
Modelo, Tecates, Dos Equis, LOFI Mexican lager. (usually all Mexican beers get the Ash Tray treatment : pull tab up, don't pop it, add lime juice, hot sauce, and pepper. Pop it, and let all the fun stuff get inside!)

Liquor Drinks: 
All time favorite is the "Radford Ranch Water": Tequila, real lime juice, Soda water (preferably Topo Chico) and a little salt. This can also be a form of Mexican Gatorade haha! Five star drink in the yard right here! Can use vodka if you are scared.

Gold Rush: 2oz bourbon, 3/4 oz lemon juice, 3/4oz of honey syrup ( Boil equal parts honey and water, stir until dissolved, let cool)shaken, poured over ice cubes.

On standby for a new Yard Cocktail... keep them coming


----------



## Alan

I'm usually drinking a lawnmower beer(pun not intended, that's what they're really called) and that's while I'm in the yard, not afterwards; I don't wait that long.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Coors Banquet. Just a good easy drinking beer. I don't care for the hoppy craft beers. Just give me a simple cold beer, and Coors Banquet fits that description perfectly.


----------



## diy_darryl

You can only drank so many BEERS in your life. My time in the US Navy, coupled with a failed marriage (actually 2), and other dastardly events caused me to drink up my BEER QUOTA before my time.....LOL

Now, I just grab an ICE COLD ROOT BEER to reward the hard work in the yard........and I'm just as Happy!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

diy_darryl said:


> You can only drank so many BEERS in your life. My time in the US Navy, coupled with a failed marriage (actually 2), and other dastardly events caused me to drink up my BEER QUOTA before my time.....LOL
> 
> Now, I just grab an ICE COLD ROOT BEER to reward the hard work in the yard........and I'm just as Happy!


Those are quite tasty too! Maybe even with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top...


----------



## jessehurlburt

I like the New England style IPA's. Usually Sea Hag or Sip of Sunshine. Nothing like working in the yard all day then watching the sprinklers while you enjoy a few and look over your work.


----------



## Stellar P

Nothing better than a cold Lone Pint Yellow Rose IPA in the shower.

Put the beer in the coldest section of the fridge about 30 minutes before getting everything in the garage. Relocate the shampoo to the ground and replace with said beer. 2nd beer gets a cold mug while I stand on the back porch/in the garage and admire the cut.

I drink a lot of IPAs and Double IPAs, but I like a lot of different crafts. Love stouts/porters but can't drink those during the heat. Belgian Triples and Sours are my new thing.



Alan said:


> I'm usually drinking a lawnmower beer(pun not intended, that's what they're really called) and that's while I'm in the yard, not afterwards; I don't wait that long.


Fancy Lawnmower! Don't forget about Weedwacker.

I got the St Arnold tee with the lawn mower on the front. I was thinking about getting one from the brewery and giving it away during the next member giveaway, but I didn't see it on their online store. Not sure how some of these guys would feel about wearing a shirt with a rotary mower on it.


----------



## h22lude

After working I like something cold and crisp. Usually go with a lager. My go to pilsner is Bitburger. What the American macros should be. After that I'll go craft like a Trillium or something local.


----------



## ctrav

After working in the yard in this Texas heat Im really enjoying Sam Adams "Porch Rocker". The SA 76 is not bad either. Rum (Captain Morgan) and coke always works. Yes there are better rums but if your mixing who cares... Scotch is big on my list and Talisker (goes really well with a cigar) for me please. I will stop there before y'all get the wrong idea of my drinking habits


----------



## TheTurfTamer

1.3 MB IMG_4512.JPG Check Error 


Getting ready to mow!


----------



## N LA Hacker

It there a check valve on that rig? You don't want excess drip when you turn the vacuum off.


----------



## FRD135i




----------



## testwerke

Redbud is my year round go-to.


----------



## ctrav

Just picked this up at my local Costco...


----------



## ctrav

Today a nice vodka tonic with lime...


----------



## thelawnpirate

Nothin' like an ice cold Dr. Pepper over here.


----------



## Ware

betterpropertyguy said:


> Nothin' like an ice cold Dr. Pepper over here.


 :nod:


----------



## llO0DQLE

Tex86 said:


> Mine is a nice cold Modello with a good Cuban cigar (Romeo y Julietas).
> 
> What are you partial too?


Modelo Especial as well! And Corona Extra. They both have to be chilled to the right temperature.


----------



## ctrav

llO0DQLE said:


> Tex86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a nice cold Modello with a good Cuban cigar (Romeo y Julietas).
> 
> What are you partial too?
> 
> 
> 
> Modelo Especial as well! And Corona Extra. They both have to be chilled to the right temperature.
Click to expand...

Corona not so much but ME have grown on me for sure!


----------

